# Looking 4 just a little more than basic graphics editing software - free



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2010)

Paint doesn't cut it, GIMP is too user-antagonistic and I don't have a lot of time to sit and learn it.

I need a free graphics editing program to crop, scale, drop and drag graphics (in pixels and in inches/millimeters) in a very short time.

So ... somewhere between Paint and GIMP.

Any recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 23, 2010)

Found these links:
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/pixelbasedwin/tp/freephotoedw.htm
http://www.ironspider.ca/freetools/grfxeditors.htm

No idea on the software however, I'm pretty much locked into Photoshop which is $$$$$.


----------



## Carol (Aug 23, 2010)

Corel Paintshop is free for 30 days, $99 to buy.  I think its relatively easy to use.  If you have an MS Office license with Publisher, that can be handy as well.

Here's the link to download Paintshop:

http://download.cnet.com/Corel-PaintShop-Photo-Pro/3000-2192_4-10001995.html


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 23, 2010)

Paint.Net is awesome in my opinion, I use it for all my graphics needs. It sits somewhere between MSPaint and Photoshop. Its got layers and effects etc but is also simple as and pretty powerful.

...and its free! Check it out you wont be disappointed.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 23, 2010)

I second Paint.NET on Windows.

I believe Google Picasa can also do the things you describe.  

If you can spend a little money, Adobe Photoshop Elements is also very nice.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 23, 2010)

shesulsa said:


> Paint doesn't cut it, GIMP is too user-antagonistic and I don't have a lot of time to sit and learn it.
> I need a free graphics editing program to crop, scale, drop and drag graphics (in pixels and in inches/millimeters) in a very short time.
> So ... somewhere between Paint and GIMP.
> Any recommendations?  Thanks!



You know, when I saw the topic title my mind instantly went to Gimp!  guess only us Linux nerds love it huh.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gimp is not user friendly...  OK, maybe it is for real graphic artist types.  It's powerful... but it's a challenge to figure out sometimes.

You might be able to do what you want with OpenOffice's equivalent of PowerPoint or Publisher.  Their software is usually pretty user-friendly.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, all. I will be trying Paint.net and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mod Note:*
Split off Linux tangent to own thread
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89852


----------

